# Short Video showing how to shape a hex head on a SHCS



## cfellows (Oct 17, 2014)

retty self explanatory.  I quick and dirty way to grind flats on a socket head cap screw turning it into a hex head bolt.  No special equipment required, just a small machinist vice, an Allen wrench and a belt grinder or bench grinder with a suitable tool rest.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL2_MwyTYTQ&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## crueby (Oct 17, 2014)

Neat technique - sure it will come in handy - thanks!


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks Chuck,

Now I don't have to get out the collet block and set up the mill to do this.

--ShopShoe


----------



## vederstein (Oct 19, 2014)

Chuck,

That's a great technique.

As far as I can see, if you're making a true model (meaning a replica of an existing design to some scale) I fully understand the want for using fasteners as used on the original.

On just small engines that really aren't models, but miniature engines (think Elmer Verburg or Rudy Kouhoupt) I have a different take.

In this case I don't understand the hatred of socket heads.  Personally I think they look better than pan head screws (with screwdriver slots/crosses).  Much industrial machinery today is assembled with socket heads because with one small wrench set, you can turn many different sizes of screws.

I've built some PMR engines and changed out the supplied binder heads with socket heads.  Slotted screwdrivers to drive scaled 1" screws don't exist.  Hex wrenches to drive 1" screws do exist and in scale I think it looks better.

So I ask, in the case of a non-model, why the continuing hatred of socket heads?


...Ved.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 19, 2014)

Vederstein, I'm another one that hates pan head screws, they just don't look right on an engine. Certainly for models of older engines they look far better with hex bolts or studs and nuts, but for newer designed model, give me socket head screws anytime.

Chucks idea for making hex heads is great, but do you fill in the socket afterwards? Even a bit of JB weld would be OK to fill it in with.


Paul.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 20, 2014)

I think the aversion to socket head cap screws is mostly for model engines that are scale relicas or perhaps period specific where SHCS's would not have been used on the full sized original.  It all depends on the look you are going after.

 Certainly filling the sockets with JB weld or some other filler would add the look of realism.  I usually just leave the socket open so I can continue to use allen wrenches with them.

 Chuck


----------

